# FreeBSD error 19



## Dr.Topaz (May 15, 2017)

I've recently installed FreeBSD on windows xp desktop,it worked fine in the beginning but in the middle it said error 19 , and no matter what i type it always says invalid syntax,i have tried the hostress method still invalid syntax.Please help.


----------



## developer11 (May 15, 2017)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/50200/


----------

